# slippery



## Alexandra (Apr 2, 2011)

Μιλώντας για τον Μπρεχτ:

He was a very slippery man, who lived in times where a certain degree of incredible slipperiness was necessary to survive.

Εγώ εδώ το slippery το καταλαβαίνω ως evasive, αλλά πώς να το αποδώσω με μία λέξη και όχι περιφραστικά; Πανούργος όχι, δεν εννοεί αυτό, νομίζω.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 2, 2011)

Ήταν ένας παμπόνηρος/πανούργος άνθρωπος (που έζησε) σε μια εποχή που χρειαζόταν να είσαι και λίγο πονηρός/πανούργος για να επιβιώσεις.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 2, 2011)

πολυμήχανος;;;


----------



## unique (Apr 2, 2011)

Ευέλικτος;


----------



## Themis (Apr 2, 2011)

Θα έτεινα μάλλον προς: επαμφοτερίζων/ επαμφοτερισμός, διφορούμενος, δισημία. Ίσως τελικά θα προτιμούσα τον συνδυασμό διφορούμενος άνθρωπος/ επαμφοτερισμός.


----------



## nickel (Apr 2, 2011)

He was a very slippery man, who lived in times where a certain degree of incredible slipperiness was necessary to survive.

Στο καλό, δεν μου έρχεται τώρα ούτε επίθετο ούτε ουσιαστικό. Να το πω με άλλα λόγια, κυρία;
(Ήταν άνθρωπος που) ήξερε να ξεγλιστράει / να ελίσσεται. Ζούσε σε μια εποχή που (Στην εποχή του) για να επιβιώσεις ήταν απαραίτητο (έπρεπε) να ξέρεις να αποφεύγεις τις κακοτοπιές.

Τα κοψίματα, για χρήση σε υπότιτλους.


----------



## XwpisONOMA (Apr 3, 2011)

Μήπως, λέω μήπως "καπάτσος";


----------



## XwpisONOMA (Apr 3, 2011)

Αναφερόμαστε φαντάζομαι στον γνωστότατο και εξαιρετικά σημαίνοντα Γερμανό ποιητή, θεατρικό συγγραφέα και σκηνοθέτη Eugen Berthold Friedrich Brecht (10 February 1898 – 14 August 1956). 

Για όσους έχουν μελετήσει την ζωή και το έργο της μεγάλης αυτής μορφής του θεάτρου η απάντηση για το "slippery" είναι σχετικά εύκολη.

Προσπερνώντας τα πρώτα του χρόνια στην Βαυαρία, τα μετέπειτα στο Βερολίνο (Δημοκρατία της Βαϊμάρης) και -βεβαίως- τον επικό τρόπο με τον οποίο απέφυγε τους Ναζί της Χιτλερικής Γερμανίας, ιδιαίτερη μνεία πρέπει να γίνει για την "συμμετοχή" και εμφάνισή του στην επιτροπή της Βουλής (House) των ΗΠΑ περί "Αντιαμερικανικών Δραστηριοτήτων" (the House Un-American Activities Committee).

Και φυσικά πρέπει να σταθμίσουμε το γεγονός ότι παρ' όλο που σύμφωνα με τους άλλους "συγκατηγορούμενούς" του, ο Brecht ήταν ο μόνος που "πούλησε" τους συντρόφους του και κατέθεσε επίσημα στην επιτροπή ότι ποτέ ΔΕΝ ήταν μέλος του Κομμουνιστικού Κόμματος, όταν αργότερα επέστρεψε στην Ευρώπη, αυτή του η δήλωση δεν στάθηκε εμπόδιο στο να κερδίσει το "Βραβείο Ειρήνης 'Ιωσήφ Στάλιν' " (International Stalin Prize for Strengthening Peace Among Peoples) άσχετα αν λίγο αργότερα ο Χρούτσεφ αποκήρηξε τον Στάλιν και το βραβείο πήρε το όνομα του Λένιν.

Επίσης, στην μετάφραση του "slippery" πιθανόν να μας βοηθήσει και το γεγονός ότι μετά τα γεγονότα της λαϊκής εξέγερσης του 1953 στην Ανατολική Γερμανία και την χρήση βίας από τα σοβιετικά στρατεύματα για την καταστολή της, ο Brecht, σε επιστολή του προς τον First Secretary του SED (Socialist Unity Party of Germany) τον Walter Ulbricht, μεταξύ άλλων έγραφε: _"... αυτή την στιγμή σας διαβεβαιώ για την πίστη μου στο Socialist Unity Party of Germany ..."_. Ανασκεύασε όμως λίγο αργότερα (αλλά μετά τον θάνατό του το 1956 και ...εμμέσως) με τους στίχους του ποιήματός του "Die Lösung" που πρωτοδημοσιεύθηκε στην εφημερίδα Die Welt το 1959 και επίσημα σε ποιητική συλλογή (Buckow Elegies) στην Δυση (1964) και στην Ανατ. Γερμανία το 1969. Όλα δε αυτά κατόπιν πρωτοβουλίας της 2ης συζύγου του Brehct, Helene Weigel, που επέμεινε το ποίημα αυτό να συμπεριληφθεί ώστε να αποκατασταθεί η μνήμη του. 

Ζητώντας συγγνώμη λοιπόν διότι μάλλον είμαι ολίγον εκτός θέματος, μήπως, λέω μήπως η νεοελληνική λέξη που επαρκώς αποδίδει (στην περίπτωση αυτού του μεγάλου θεατράνθρωπου) το "slippery" είναι "*καπάτσος*";

Αν όμως το "καπάτσος" ακούγεται κάπως banal, τότε το προαναφερθέν "επαμφοτερίζων" είναι νομίζω το σωστότερο.


----------



## pontios (Apr 3, 2011)

Καλήμερα .. 
Παρακολουθώ από μακριά,
Ο drsiebenmal .. νομίζω το πέτυχε.

Άλλα ίσως αντί *πανούργος άνθρωπος * .. μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε *κατεργάρης* ?

Παρεμπιπτόντως, το *slippery* .. το βλέπω και ως *dodgy*, *shifty*.


----------



## nickel (Apr 3, 2011)

Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο ο συντάκτης της επίμαχης πρότασης έκανε την αξιολόγησή του με τον ίδιο τρόπο που την έκανες κι εσύ, χωρισόνομα (επισημαίνω ότι, κατά τη διατύπωσή του, στα χρόνια του Μπρεχτ χρειαζόταν φοβερή ευελιξία για να επιβιώσεις, αν δεν ήξερες να γλιστράς σαν το χέλι την είχες βαμμένη), αλλά, αντί για το _καπάτσος_ (ΛΚΝ: «χαρακτηρισμός ανθρώπου ικανού να πετυχαίνει τα πάντα, χρησιμοποιώντας διάφορους τρόπους, καμιά φορά όχι απόλυτα έντιμους») προτιμώ τα _ευέλικτος, που ξεγλιστρά_ κ.τ.ό., που αντιστοιχούν στο _slippery_, που δεν δείχνει ότι πετυχαίνεις ένα στόχο με κάθε μέσο, αλλά καταφέρνεις να αποφεύγεις τις κακοτοπιές. Προσοχή: someone can be slippery when you can't pin them down, the way you would pin down a snake or an eel. That doesn't make the snake or the eel dishonest. One could very well paint the pinner-down as the bad guy. The snake or the eel is just trying to save its skin.


----------



## pontios (Apr 3, 2011)

nickel said:


> Προσοχή: someone can be slippery when you can't pin them down, the way you would pin down a snake or an eel. That doesn't make the snake or the eel dishonest. One could very well paint the pinner-down as the bad guy. The snake or the eel is just trying to save its skin.



Nickel ..
Σωστά το ερμηνεύεις .. *Ευέλικτος* ταιριάζει καλύτερα ! .. διότι κάποιος μπορεί να ξεφύγει δύσκολες καταστάσεις με εντιμότητά, χωρίς να βλάπτει τους συνανθρώπους - με την εξυπνάδα του. 

Άλλα το *slippery * - δεν ξεφεύγει εντελώς και την αρνητική έννοια.
Παραμένει ασαφής ..και ίσως χρειαζόμαστε να ξέρουμε αυτό το άτομο, για να καταλάβουμε τα συμφραζόμενα .. και ποια έννοια - αρνητική η θετική ταιριάζει πριν αποδώσουμε εδώ ;


----------



## nickel (Apr 3, 2011)

Το _slippery_, όπως λες, καλύπτει την γκάμα από «Of persons: Able to slip away or escape easily; difficult to catch or hold» μέχρι το (συνηθέστερο) «Of persons: Inclined to be fickle or faithless; not to be depended on; shifty, deceitful». Δεν λείπει το αρνητικό χρωμάτισμα στην πρότασή μας, και φαίνεται από το γεγονός ότι σπεύδει να τον δικαιολογήσει: το απαιτούσαν οι καιροί. Αλλά πιστεύω ότι κλίνει περισσότερο προς το _πολυμήχανος_ παρά το _πανούργος_.


----------



## pontios (Apr 3, 2011)

*πολυμήχανος* είναι όντως πιο εκλεκτή λέξη, με μικρότερη αρνητική χροιά .. να μην προδικάσουμε τον άνθρωπο που προσπαθεί να επιζήσει σε δύσκολες συνθήκες !


----------



## unique (Apr 3, 2011)

Μαζί με το "ευέλικτος" να προτείνω και το "γλοιώδης".. Ταιριάζει περισσότερο σ' αυτούς που προδίδουν τα ιδανικά και τους συντρόφους τους. Το "πολυμήχανος" δεν έχει αυτή τη χροιά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 3, 2011)

Ε, ας προσθέσω στη φαρέτρα μας μερικά ακόμη οσφυοκαμψίας σημαντικά: _εύκαμπτος_, _ευλύγιστος_, _χατζηαβάτης_...


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 3, 2011)

Μπορώ τώρα να αναφέρω όλο το κόντεξτ:
Η εικόνα δείχνει τον Μπρεχτ να καταθέτει σε _μια _επιτροπή, χωρίς καμιά νύξη για το τι βλέπουμε. Δεν υπάρχει πληροφορία στην οθόνη για το τι είναι αυτή η επιτροπή, και τι δουλειά είχε εκεί ο Μπρεχτ. Γίνεται ο εξής διάλογος:
"Mr. Brecht, are you a member of the communist party?"
"May I read my statement?"
"I will answer this question. May I read properly and read my statement?"
"Would you submit your statement to the chairman?"​Στη συνέχεια, χωρίς καμιά άλλη εξήγηση, περνάμε στην κόρη του που λέει πόσο καλοί ήταν οι γονείς της. Τίποτε άλλο.

Να αναφέρω επίσης κάτι που μου έκανε εξαιρετική εντύπωση: Στο ντοκιμαντέρ βλέπουμε συχνά-πυκνά σκηνές από ένα κολέγιο, όπου ένας καθηγητής διδάσκει ένα μάθημα για τον Μαρξ. Δεν βλέπουμε το όνομα του κολεγίου, δεν μας λένε το όνομα του καθηγητή. Όποτε δείχνει τους φοιτητές που παρακολουθούν το μάθημα, πάνω στα πρόσωπά τους βάζει μαύρη ταινία, για να μην αναγνωρίζονται. Το ντοκιμαντέρ είναι αυτό εδώ.


----------



## unique (Apr 3, 2011)

Σ' αυτή την περίπτωση το "γλοιώδης" είναι υπερβολικό. Το παραπάνω συγκείμενο προδίδει απλά μια ευελιξία.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 3, 2011)

unique said:


> Σ' αυτή την περίπτωση το "γλοιώδης" είναι υπερβολικό. Το παραπάνω συγκείμενο προδίδει απλά μια ευελιξία.


Ακριβώς γι' αυτό από την πρώτη στιγμή εγώ έβαλα την έννοια evasive. Το ντοκιμαντέρ δεν κριτικάρει αρνητικά τον Μπρεχτ, με πολύ θετικό φως τον δείχνει.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 3, 2011)

Να συμπληρώσω ότι πιο κάτω στο ντοκιμαντέρ παρουσιάζεται η επιτροπή και η κατάθεση του Μπρεχτ ενώπιόν της. Αναφέρεται επίσης ότι είναι ο μόνος από τους 11 που κλήθηκαν που δέχτηκε να καταθέσει, και ενώ οι υπόλοιποι 10 φυλακίστηκαν, ο Μπρεχτ την επόμενη μέρα αναχωρεί από τις ΗΠΑ.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 3, 2011)

Ιδού και το γιουτιουμπάκι. Σύμφωνα με την κόρη του, ο Μπρεχτ παριστάνει ότι μιλάει κακά αγγλικά και δίνει παράσταση προκαλώντας με τις απαντήσεις του θυμηδία στην αίθουσα.






"Mr. Brecht, is it true that you have written a number of very revolutionary poems, plays, and other writings?"
"I have written a number of poems, songs and plays in the fight against Hitler. And, of course, they can be considered, therefore, as revolutionary, because I, of course, was for the overthrow of that government." 
"Mr. Brecht, have you attended any communist party meetings?" 
"No, I do not think so."
 "You don't think so?"
 "No."
 "Well, aren't you certain?"
"I'm certain, I think."
"You're certain that you've never attended?"
"I do not think so. No."
"You're certain?"
"I think I'm certain."
 "You think you're certain?"
 "Yes."​


----------



## pontios (Apr 4, 2011)

Με την επιπρόσθετη πληροφορία (από το βίντεο) .. νομίζω όλοι τώρα συμφωνούμε με την Alexandra και το *evasive *.


----------



## pontios (Apr 4, 2011)

και το evasive ίσως ταιριάζει με διφορούμενος ;

He was a very slippery man (δηλαδή λεκτικά), who lived in times where a certain degree of incredible slipperiness was necessary to survive.

Ήταν διφορούμενος, άλλα ζούσε σε μια εποχή που κάποτε χρειαζόταν να είσαι και λίγο ευέλικτος (η πολυμήχανος) να επιζήσεις.

η

Ήταν εσκεμμένα ασαφής, άλλα ζούσε σε μια εποχή που κάποτε χρειαζόταν να είσαι και λίγο διφορούμενος(η ευέλικτος η πολυμήχανος) να επιζήσεις.

(έτσι τον δικαιολογούμε και λίγο). ;)


----------



## nickel (Apr 4, 2011)

Δεν χρησιμοποιούμε το _διφορούμενος_ για ανθρώπους, μόνο για νοήματα και δηλώσεις. Το ίδιο και το _ασαφής_. Θα το πούμε για άνθρωπο όταν εννοούμε ότι δεν ήταν σαφής σε κάτι που είπε, αλλά όχι για να χαρακτηρίσουμε τον ίδιο.


----------



## pontios (Apr 4, 2011)

ένταξη - Nickel and good evening !

Thank you - I was thinking in English (instead of in Greek) - "he was vague" (in his answers), but it obviously doesn't translate the same way.
I understand regarding διφορούμενος .. but 
Can you say .. "Ήταν εσκεμμένα ασαφής οι (η στις) απαντήσεις του ;
Δεν υπονοείται ότι αναφέρουμε σε αυτά που λέει και όχι στο άτομο με το σκέτο
ήταν εσκεμμένα ασαφής ; 

Sorry for being a nuisance - I don't want to hijack your threads.


----------



## daeman (Apr 4, 2011)

Ναι, μπορείς να πεις "ήταν εσκεμμένα ασαφείς οι απαντήσεις του" για το "he was deliberately vague in his answers". :)


----------



## nickel (Apr 4, 2011)

pontios said:


> Can you say .. "Ήταν εσκεμμένα ασαφείς οι απαντήσεις του ;


Yep. Έχουμε και τις _υπεκφυγές_:
_Όταν του μιλούσε για σοβαρότερη δέσμευση, εκείνος άρχιζε τις υπεκφυγές. = When she brought up the subject of a more serious commitment, he responded with prevarication._ (Λεξικό Κοραής)


(Το αγγλικό δεν είναι του γούστου μου...)


----------



## Palavra (Apr 4, 2011)

pontios said:


> Can you say .. "Ήταν εσκεμμένα ασαφής οι (η στις) απαντήσεις του ;


_Ήταν εσκεμμένα ασαφής στις απαντήσεις του_ (singular male adj.) αλλά _οι απαντήσεις του ήταν εσκεμμένα ασαφείς _(plural female adj.)
Still, this would translate like daeman said, which is not what the original phrase is...


----------



## pontios (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for indulging me and for your kind help !
I'm impressed with your knowledge of both Greek and English.
Proficiency in two languages would be a rare achievement... in my case I've started from a very 
low base and I don't expect it to ever happen.
You need to immerse yourself, not dabble which is what I'm doing ..
Chris


----------



## Marinos (Apr 4, 2011)

Η ανάκριση του Μπρεχτ από την Επιτροπή Αντιαμερικανικών Ενεργειών είχε κυκλοφορήσει και σε μετάφραση, κάπου μετά τη μεταπολίτευση. Σαφώς εσκεμμένα ασαφείς ήταν οι απαντήσεις.


----------



## daeman (Apr 9, 2011)

...
Στους μεταγενέστερους

...
Όμως εσείς, όταν θα ’ρθει ο καιρός 
ο άνθρωπος να βοηθάει τον άνθρωπο 
να μας θυμάστε 
με κάποιαν επιείκεια.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 14, 2012)

Άλλη χρήση του slippery:

The _slippery_ notion of investment risk ...

Τι θα προτείνατε εδώ για το slippery; Άπιαστη δεν είναι η έννοια, ούτε γλιστερή/ολισθηρή. Είναι δυσκολομεταχείριστη, θέλει τα κολπάκια της για να την καταλάβεις και να την κουμαντάρεις.


----------



## daeman (Dec 14, 2012)

..
Γεμάτη παγίδες;


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 14, 2012)

Δυσπροσδιόριστη;


----------



## nickel (Dec 14, 2012)

Δηλαδή _elusive_, δυσπροσδιόριστη.


Αλεξάνδρα, όχι, όχι, δεν θα μαλώσουμε. Πιάσε κόκκινο.


----------



## Cadmian (Dec 14, 2012)

Δεν κόβω να το βάζει κανένας Δαεμάνος, οπότε:


----------



## Cadmian (Dec 14, 2012)

Και εκτός Μπρεχτ, αλλά πιο συναφές με την έννοια που δίνει ο Δόκτωρ: Slippery slope.


----------

